# PCD Port of Entry



## rocketman48 (Jul 14, 2012)

I thought all BMWs bound for the Performance Center in SC came in through the port of Brunswick, GA. Has that changed? I can't find a single recent ship on the W&W line, at least with a 3 series, stopping in Brunswick, The only East Coast ports are New York and Baltimore. I have a 3 being built in Munich this week for a PCD delivery in early April.


----------



## Thrillington (Sep 5, 2015)

I actually called BMW about this myself but couldn't get an answer. I am supposed to do a PCD but noticed on the order my CA sent me that the POA is listed as Baltimore. My 4GC is being built in Feb.


----------



## rocketman48 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thrillington said:


> I actually called BMW about this myself but couldn't get an answer. I am supposed to do a PCD but noticed on the order my CA sent me that the POA is listed as Baltimore. My 4GC is being built in Feb.


It looks like BMW may use K-Line for shipments to Brunswick. My VIR lists the port location as SSIPOA, so I know it i going to Brunswick. You can get a schedule of their sailings at the K-Line website http://www.kline.com/KAMCarCarrier/Schedules/Car-Carrier_RoRo_Sailing_Schedule.pdf.
Unfortunately, there is no way I could find to track individual vehicles by VIN like you can with W&W.


----------



## cundvale (Aug 4, 2015)

*I thought most PCD cars came though the Charleston*

That's where mine came in. They rail X's to Charleston for export. The ship actually goes to Brunswick after Baltimore and then sails back up to Charleston.


----------



## LSU Tiger Wes (Dec 17, 2015)

My car is on a K-Line ship (Kentucky Highway) bound for Charleston, SC and to be delivered at the PC.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Was always Brunswick, wonder if it's changed?


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

Mine was dropped off in Charleston then PC.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

I think some of you guys will have to say if any of you are talking about a European Delivery car that was scheduled for redelivery at the Performance Center. It has always been my understanding that European Delivery cars all come through Brunswick because of the way they are handled by US Customs. Remember that they have to pass US Customs inspection over here, as well as Dept. of Agriculture inspection if selected for that. Cars that you order for US delivery at either your dealer or the PC are pre-cleared in Germany, so maybe they're not coming through Brunswick.


----------



## Thrillington (Sep 5, 2015)

Ninong - I am not doing an ED. Decided against that and just went with a PC delivery. Neither my CA nor the guru line can explain why my car is shipping to Baltimore. Which makes me nervous. The guru line told me that the system should show PCD once production starts next week. But they don't see it in the system now.


----------



## argh (May 25, 2015)

Just dropped off my ED car in Amsterdam. It's headed for a PCD and will arrive stateside in Brunswick.


----------



## BentZero (Aug 17, 2012)

LSU Tiger Wes said:


> My car is on a K-Line ship (Kentucky Highway) bound for Charleston, SC and to be delivered at the PC.


Oh man, I think our cars are on the same boat. My boat should be in Baltimore on 2/10. PCD is 3/15. How will we know when the car is actually dropped off? Does the status change on the My BMW site?


----------



## LSU Tiger Wes (Dec 17, 2015)

Dropped off where? Regardless, BMW Genius can tell you where it is.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Thrillington said:


> Ninong - I am not doing an ED. Decided against that and just went with a PC delivery. Neither my CA nor the guru line can explain why my car is shipping to Baltimore. Which makes me nervous. The guru line told me that the system should show PCD once production starts next week. But they don't see it in the system now.


Doesn't your ship have other ports after Baltimore? They told you your car was definitely being shipped to Baltimore and not Charleston?

I'm pretty sure that all European Delivery cars that are scheduled for redelivery at the PC go through Brunswick. I believe cars that are regular US delivery cars but are scheduled for US delivery at the PC usually go through Charleston.

Just keep checking with them to see if it's really being unloaded in Baltimore and ask them why it's going there since it's scheduled for delivery at the Performance Center. Record the name of the person you talk to and the time and date of the call just in case you need to refer back to that at a later date. You probably don't have a problem but you never know.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

LSU Tiger Wes said:


> My car is on a K-Line ship (Kentucky Highway) bound for Charleston, SC and to be delivered at the PC.


The Kentucky Highway left Bremerhaven on 28 Jan, left Southampton on 30 Jan, arrives Baltimore on 10 Feb, Brunswick on 13 Feb, Charleston on 14 Feb and arrives back in Bremerhaven on 24 Feb.



Thrillington said:


> Ninong - I am not doing an ED. Decided against that and just went with a PC delivery. Neither my CA nor the guru line can explain why my car is shipping to Baltimore. Which makes me nervous. The guru line told me that the system should show PCD once production starts next week. But they don't see it in the system now.


Are you sure your car is shipping to Baltimore or is Baltimore just the first US port? It's definitely stopping at other East Coast ports after Baltimore.


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

Thrillington said:


> Ninong - I am not doing an ED. Decided against that and just went with a PC delivery. Neither my CA nor the guru line can explain why my car is shipping to Baltimore. Which makes me nervous. The guru line told me that the system should show PCD once production starts next week. But they don't see it in the system now.


While is this somewhat dated as my ED was 2 years ago, when I completed the order paperwork, I later noticed my local dealer indicated a Baltimore U.S. delivery although I too was scheduled for a PCD re-delivery. When I initially asked about that, they said all their cars come through Baltimore.

After pressing the issue a bit....it became clear that the salespeople/dealership personnel don't do a lot of ED/PCD deliveries and all their "regular" dealer-delivered cars come from their "home port" for their dealership, which in my case was Baltimore.

Don't assume they "know" what to indicate on the order form for port of entry. They changed it to Brunswick after calling BMW...but who knows where my car would have been or how long for PCD delivery in Spartanburg IF it'd been initially off-loaded in Baltimore!


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

miata13 said:


> After pressing the issue a bit....it became clear that the salespeople/dealership personnel don't do a lot of ED/PCD deliveries and all their "regular" dealer-delivered cars come from their "home port" for their dealership, which in my case was Baltimore.
> 
> Don't assume they "know" what to indicate on the order form for port of entry. They changed it to Brunswick after calling BMW...but who knows where my car would have been or how long for PCD delivery in Spartanburg IF it'd been initially off-loaded in Baltimore!


I don't believe the dealer has any input into which port the car will be unloaded. That's decided by BMWNA. The dealer simply specifies where the car will be delivered, either his store or the Performance Center and then BMWNA unloads it wherever they please.

As far as Baltimore showing up on some people's paperwork when their car is scheduled for redelivery at the PC, I believe that may be simply a misunderstanding. Baltimore may show up because that is the ship's destination, but not it's final destination or all of it's other ports of call after Baltimore.

As far as I know, all European Delivery cars for the Performance Center go through Brunswick, but cars that are not ED cars usually go through Charleston but I see no reason why they can't go through any other East Coast port if that's where BMWNA wants them offloaded. As long as they end of at the Performance Center and not the dealership. The reason ED cars go to Brunswick has to do with US Customs.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

My ED PCD redelivery was unloaded in NY. PCD says as long as it's an east coast port they will truck it down to Spartanburg. Brunswick and charleston is closer. But for ED and depending on the ship's port of call schedule, getting the car dropped off at the first US port of call is advantageous for PCD scheduling on ED cars. Since PCD won't give u a date until the car clears customs and VPC, It allows your car to get in line for customs clearance and/or VPC while the ship is still transiting to the 2nd or 3rd port of call which is what Brunswick usually is. U get a head start on all the other ED cars still stuck on a boat.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Lionnutz said:


> My ED PCD redelivery was unloaded in NY. PCD says as long as it's an east coast port they will truck it down to Spartanburg. Brunswick and charleston is closer. But for ED and depending on the ship's port of call schedule, getting the car dropped off at the first US port of call is advantageous for PCD scheduling on ED cars. Since PCD won't give u a date until the car clears customs and VPC, It allows your car to get in line for customs clearance and/or VPC while the ship is still transiting to the 2nd or 3rd port of call which is what Brunswick usually is. U get a head start on all the other ED cars still stuck on a boat.


They don't unload ED cars in Charleston if they are destined for redelivery at the PC.


----------



## Lionnutz (Jul 24, 2014)

Ninong said:


> They don't unload ED cars in Charleston if they are destined for redelivery at the PC.


 I was speaking of proximity in that sentence not that ED cars go there. Apologize for not being clear. I mentioned in my last sentence Brunswick is where Ed cars clear customs not Charleston.


----------

